
Eli Lilly drug lowers levels of coronavirus and prevents hospitalizations - beervirus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/16/health/coronavirus-drug-eli-lilly.html
======
mindcrime
That's encouraging, at least. Not exactly a "cure" and not a vaccine, but if
these results hold up, this could be important.

